# Finding a Bottle Lamb to Raise



## cedarhillfiberfarm (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm considering getting a few sheep to add to my spinner's flock of angora goats, and while I have quite a few breeds I am looking into, there is usually only a breeder or two close by. 

Based on my experience with dam or bottle raised goats, I find the bond I have with them through bottle feeding is very helpful. 

I imagine it is unusual for lambs to actually need to be bottle fed, but what do you think my chances are of finding a couple bottle lambs that need a home among the few breeds I have chosen? I'm not even sure how to go about finding a bottle lamb. Would it be odd if I contacted the farms asking to keep me in mind if they needed a home for a bottle baby? 
In case this matters, the breeds I am most interested in are Merino, Rambouillet, Cormo, Finn, Babydoll Southdown, Romney, and just about any crosses containing those breeds. 
Any thoughts you have would be appreciated!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 12, 2017)

Were I you, I would contact the farms nearest to you that have the breeds you're considering and ask them if they'll consider you if they have any bummer lambs this coming lambing season. Lambing season is typically in early spring, though some breeds reproduce year round. When you contact the farms, ask them when they're expecting their lambing season to start so you can get back in touch with them again nearer to that time.


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 13, 2017)

cedarhillfiberfarm said:


> I imagine it is unusual for lambs to actually need to be bottle fed


 Nope.....ewes produce triplets quite often (or more) and can only feed 2. If, like me, you have a small flock, then there's no ewe around who has lost/given birth to a singleton onto which the lamb can be adopted. Every year I have between 6 and 10 bottle lambs. Around here (Wales) farmers will let you have orphans for minimal or no cost as the cost of buying milk substitute means that you certainly won't make any profit from them.

I don't see any problem with you contacting farms to say what you are looking for. Be a bit specific, though......say two ewe lambs and ones that have not suckled from a ewe more than to get colostrum as they will be VERY difficult to convert to the bottle.(I wouldn't suggest going for entire ram lambs as some grow up to be belligerent rams.) Lambs take a bottle very easily, but the bottle needs introducing very soon after birth.

Go for two or more as sheep are flock animals and don't like to be solitary (though they may be happy with your goats for company).

Good Luck


----------



## secuono (Dec 13, 2017)

I'll occasionally pull a twin to put on the bottle for a confirmed buyer, but prefer only doing so if the mom rejects it or something like that.
But it really shouldn't be that hard to find bottle lambs, I see them everywhere.

Adding, don't get a ram as a bottle baby. They'll eventually run you right over and into the hospital. You want rams to always give you space, some breeds will be more comfortable with humans naturally, like Babydolls, and allow a chin scratch, but still quickly run off and give space. That's as friendly as you want them to be.


----------



## cedarhillfiberfarm (Dec 13, 2017)

Latestarter said:


> Were I you, I would contact the farms nearest to you that have the breeds you're considering and ask them if they'll consider you if they have any bummer lambs this coming lambing season.





Sheepshape said:


> Nope.....ewes produce triplets quite often (or more) and can only feed 2.



Thank you both for the advice! I think after I decide which breeds are my first preferences I will start contacting farms and see what they say!


----------



## cedarhillfiberfarm (Dec 13, 2017)

secuono said:


> But it really shouldn't be that hard to find bottle lambs, I see them everywhere.
> 
> Adding, don't get a ram as a bottle baby.



Thank you for the advice! I think I'll definitely be going for ewes since they are usually smaller, although I wouldn't be totally opposed to a weather. 

I wanted to say that your website is so organized and concise. I was quite impressed! I wish you lived closer.  

Babydolls are one of the breeds I am considering, although I was a little surprised to see how heavy they are despite their small size. I usually don't have help at the barn, so small manageable animals are definetly a first choice.


----------



## secuono (Dec 13, 2017)

cedarhillfiberfarm said:


> Thank you for the advice! I think I'll definitely be going for ewes since they are usually smaller, although I wouldn't be totally opposed to a weather.
> 
> I wanted to say that your website is so organized and concise. I was quite impressed! I wish you lived closer.
> 
> Babydolls are one of the breeds I am considering, although I was a little surprised to see how heavy they are despite their small size. I usually don't have help at the barn, so small manageable animals are definetly a first choice.



Thanks!!
I keep editing and asking people if it makes sense and if anything needs to be changed. 
There are transporters who will haul sheep for you. I am having 5-6 lambs brought to me this coming summer, all the way from Cali & Washington State and some closer to Virginia! 

There are a handful of Babydoll Southdown breeders who are working on longer staple length, myself included, I can PM you who the others are if you are interested.


----------



## cedarhillfiberfarm (Dec 14, 2017)

secuono said:


> There are a handful of Babydoll Southdown breeders who are working on longer staple length, myself included, I can PM you who the others are if you are interested.



I would love that!

I have considered transportation, but since I only want a couple, and since I have no experience with sheep yet, it would probably be better to have a breeder close who could also be a mentor.


----------



## secuono (Dec 14, 2017)

cedarhillfiberfarm said:


> I would love that!
> 
> I have considered transportation, but since I only want a couple, and since I have no experience with sheep yet, it would probably be better to have a breeder close who could also be a mentor.



Sent.


----------

